# front mech junior carrera euskatel



## stewartn (Apr 12, 2010)

hi there

i have just got my son a lovely 2005 24" junior carrera euskatel which seems to have a problem with the dnp front mech, it jams at times when going to the large chain ring! 

in the spec it states that the front mech is a shimano sora type and i do not believe that the previous owner has changed it so it must have been a factory decision!

has anyone got any experience / knowledge of which is the best to use or can point me in the right direction as to where i can find out?

thanks in advance for your help

stewart


----------

